# Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!



## alm0st (13. Februar 2012)

*Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freunde von Risen 2 aufgepasst! Die Beta zum kommenden Hit von Deep Silver wird am *20.02.2012* starten und *bis 02.03.2012* laufen. Dazu müsst ihr auf Risen 2™: Dark Waters Beta euren Zugangs Code eingeben, den ihr bekommen habt, nachdem ihr den Code aus der Risen Collecters Edition bei Deep Silver registriert habt. Anschließend erhaltet ihr den Downloadcode für Steam und könnt die Beta auf eurem Steamaccount registrieren bzw. downloaden. Dies teilte Deep Silver soeben per Newsletter mit.


----------



## Drapenot (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Da war einer schneller. Verdammt^^

Ich freu mich schon. Da hat sich die Collecters Edtion vom ersten Teil mal richtig gelohnt


----------



## Crymes (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Ich glaub Risen wird mich nach Skyrim nich vom Hocker hauen - zumal die Grafisch au nichts drauf ham.


----------



## Drapenot (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

lol wen interesiert bei der stimmungsvollen Welt die Grafik XD


----------



## OdlG (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



Crymes schrieb:


> Ich glaub Risen wird mich nach Skyrim nich vom Hocker hauen - zumal die Grafisch au nichts drauf ham.


 
Jeder, der beide Serien von früh an miterlebt hat (TES und PyranhaBytes-Spiele), weiß, dass es zwei andere Arten von Rollenspiel sind, zumal Bethesda sehr viel mehr Kapital zur Verfügung hatte. Trotzdem konnte mich selbst ein Morrowind nicht ganz so gut mitreißen wie ein Gothic und auch Oblivion kam für mich atmosphärisch nicht an Risen heran. Optisch hat Skyrim wohl die Krone auf (wobei die Konsolenoptik mMn durchaus durchkommt), aber Risen dafür einen ebenbürtig stimmigen Grafikstil  

Alle anderen Aspekte lasse ich jetzt mal aus, da es sonst ewig dauert  Beides sind tolle Spiele und aus hervorragenden Serien entspringend.


----------



## Zergoras (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Skyrim hat optisch die Krone auf? Seid ihr alle blind oder wie? 

Aber zurück zum Thema, wer hat keine Lust und keine Zeit und möchte mir seinen Code geben?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Habe leider nicht die CE . Take it or leave it, ich freue mich schon drauf


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Ich hab mich 2010 auch bei Deep Silver für den Betatest registriert und dadurch einen Zugangscode erhalten.
Nur einen Steam-Account hab ich bisher vermieden. Irgendwann trifft es eben jeden. 

Freu mich schon richtig auf die zwölftägige Testphase und mal schauen, wie so ein Betatest abläuft. Ich hab so was noch nie gemacht.


----------



## Crymes (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Zum Thema: Ich find die Grafik bei Skyrim und bei Risen ********, ich hab auch Gothic 2, 3, Götterdämmerung und Risen gespielt. Athmosphärisch ist Risen besser, keine Frage.
Aber von der Spielzeit und der Füllung der Welt ist Skyrim einfach ungeschlagen, was auch das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis viel Besser macht.

Mich kotzt der ganze Mist eh an, wenn die Entwickler rumtönen, dass ihr Spiel das schönste ist und am meisten grafische Feature hat und PCGH das dann alles noch schönredet, dann zu Crysis rüberschaut und wieder alles schönredet (Diesmal aber knapp verdient).

Dieser "PC Vorteil" ist ja nen Witz, höhere Auflösung und in 5 extra Stunden gemachte Texturen 

Vom Inhalt bleibt Risen wahrscheinlich ein gutes Spiel (Skyrim ausen vor gelassen), nur sollte man das andere nicht mit Euphorie übersähen.


----------



## Dolomedes (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Ich hab die Standart Version gekauft, weil ich mit CE´s nix anfangen, noch mehr Müll in der Bude


----------



## Rollora (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Obs Piranha Bytes mal schafft ein Bugfreies UND Innovatives Spiel zu bringen? Bisher ging immer eins von beiden
Gothic 1
G2
G3 
fand ich von den Ideen her recht angenehm anders und neu im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz (gut G2,G3 haben nicht mehr viel dazu gelernt)
Aber abermillionen Bugs. Völlig egal ob der Publisher jetzt Jowood oder sonst wie hieß, es waren immer die Jungs von PB im Spiel und die haben diese Bugs nunmal auch "verbrochen"
Risen kam mir irgendwie wie ein Abgespecktes G3 vor, aber wenigstens kaum noch Bugs. Mal schauen was R2 macht.


Dolomedes schrieb:


> Ich hab die Standar*t* Version gekauft, weil ich mit CE´s nix anfangen, noch mehr Müll in der Bude


 Die gibts gar nicht...


----------



## OdlG (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Welche fatalen Fehler wies denn G1 respektive G2 auf?

Und Risen -sowie hoffentlich auch der Nachfolger- war tatsächlich angenehm Bugfrei


----------



## legedric (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Freu mich schon richtig auf das Game, hat auf der GC schon Spaß gemacht 

Und zum Thema grafik:

http://www.freeinfosociety.com/media/images/1504.jpg


If u know what i mean


----------



## Homerclon (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Hmm, 11 Tage Zeit zum Testen.
Die 11 Tage bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich, um die Beta überhaupt herunterzuladen.

@R.e.A.c.T.
Warum lässt du den Link zur Anmelde-Seite über gmx.net laufen?




OdlG schrieb:


> Welche fatalen Fehler wies denn G1 respektive G2 auf?


 
Da gäbe es in G1 gleich zwei.
1. Baal ??? (Name vergessen.) im Ork-Friedhof folgte einem nicht mehr.
2. Die Winde in der Trollschlucht ließ sich nicht nutzen, auch nicht nach der "Reparatur" durch Diego.
Sind gleich zwei Plotstopper.

In DNdR gibts da auch noch einen.
Lares hilft einen nicht, beim Ring des Wassers aufgenommen zu werden. Dann muss man in der Konsole einen Befehl eingeben, um das Questitem zurück zu bekommen, das man ihm gab. Nun kann man die Quest ohne seine Hilfe fortsetzen.

Risen war der erste PB Titel der nur wenige Fehler enthielt, und keiner davon war AFAIK schwerwiegend. (Bei solch Komplexen Programmen ist das Akzeptabel.)


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Nur einen Steam-Account hab ich bisher vermieden. Irgendwann trifft es eben jeden.


 Keke ... tja, ungefähr die Hälfte der nennenswerten Spieleentwickler setzt inzwischen auf Steam, da triffts tatsächlich irgendwann jeden. Steam hat sich aber wunderbar weiterentwickelt und ist die inzwischen beste Plattform dieser Art auf dem PC.


Versuch es ruhig, verkauf uns deine Seele, es tut nicht weh, ist einfach, und ist umsonst.


----------



## OdlG (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Da gäbe es in G1 gleich zwei.
> 1. Baal ??? (Name vergessen.) im Ork-Friedhof folgte einem nicht mehr.
> 2. Die Winde in der Trollschlucht ließ sich nicht nutzen, auch nicht nach der "Reparatur" durch Diego.
> Sind gleich zwei Plotstopper.
> ...


 
Hmm, das ist jetzt vmtl Ansichtssache... Also ich habe die Gothicteile alle wirklich (und damit meine ich wirklich xD) oft durchgespielt und bei G1 und G2 bin ich nie an Bugs nervlich zusammengebrochen  Einerseits haben sich die PBs immer recht lange Zeit gelassen mit den Patches, andererseits ist es ein recht kleines Team, das in kurzer Zeit enorm umfangreiche und optisch Maßstäbe-setzende Spiele produziert hat. Also ich verzeihe es Ihnen, aber das ist vmtl wirklich subjektiv^^ Zumal ich auch durch die rege Fangemeinde Frust abbauen konnte


----------



## Homerclon (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



OdlG schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist jetzt vmtl Ansichtssache... Also ich habe die Gothicteile alle wirklich (und damit meine ich wirklich xD) oft durchgespielt und bei G1 und G2 bin ich nie an Bugs nervlich zusammengebrochen  Einerseits haben sich die PBs immer recht lange Zeit gelassen mit den Patches, andererseits ist es ein recht kleines Team, das in kurzer Zeit enorm umfangreiche und optisch Maßstäbe-setzende Spiele produziert hat. Also ich verzeihe es Ihnen, aber das ist vmtl wirklich subjektiv^^ Zumal ich auch durch die rege Fangemeinde Frust abbauen konnte


 Ich hatte auch nur wenig Probleme, aber ich war viel im WoG aktiv, und dort im Hilfe-Bereich. Da kam das schon mal vor, sind ja auch recht häufig verkauft worden.
Und auch häufig genug, das man Workarounds direkt als Konsolenbefehl ins Spiel integrierte. (Bei G1, mit dem Baal. Für die Winden gabs AFAIR von Anfang an passende Konsolen-Befehle, für jede Winde im Spiel. Achja, die Winden waren in G1 allgemein sehr anfällig. Weshalb recht schnell der Tipp genannte wurde, die Winden erst dann zu betätigen wenn es von einem NPC / während einer Quest verlangt wird.)

Aber alle genannte Bugs, waren nicht immer und nicht bei jedem aufgetreten. (Vergessen dazu zu schreiben.)

Abgesehen von G3 war ich mit den PB Titeln immer zufrieden. (G1 & G2 gehören immer noch zu meinen Lieblingsspielen.)
Spätestens nach 1-2 Patches waren sie Wunderbar spielbar. Bei G3 ging ihnen einfach die Zeit aus, und sie hatten keine Chance mehr weitere Patches anzufertigen.
Was dann zum Glück von der Community übernommen wurde.


----------



## alm0st (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



Homerclon schrieb:


> @R.e.A.c.T.
> Warum lässt du den Link zur Anmelde-Seite über gmx.net laufen?


 
Ausgebessert, keine Ahnung warum er nicht direkt auf die Seite gelinked hat


----------



## max00 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Blöde Frage:
Hab mich grade registriert aber den Steam Code noch nicht bekommen - kommt der direkt nach der Registrierung oder dauert das eine Zeit lang?
Nicht dass ich meinen Key mit einer falschen E-Mail Adresse vernichtet habe....


----------



## RapToX (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

super, ich hab zwar einen key, aber werde es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht spielen können 
naja, mal gucken, wem ich mit dem key ne freude machen kann


----------



## alm0st (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



max00 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage:
> Hab mich grade registriert aber den Steam Code noch nicht bekommen - kommt der direkt nach der Registrierung oder dauert das eine Zeit lang?
> Nicht dass ich meinen Key mit einer falschen E-Mail Adresse vernichtet habe....



Ich vermute mal, dass die Keys in den nächsten Tagen oder kurz vor Start der Beta verschickt werden. Der Key ist aber an die Emailadresse gebunden, mit der du den Bonuskey aus Collectors Edition registriert hast. Bei abweichender Emailadresse bekommst du nen Fehler bei der Betaanmeldung angezeigt


----------



## redangle2000 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Hab mich auch erfolgreich Registriert und noch keinen Key erhalten.
Mail-Adresse war korrekt - hab es nochmals überprüfrt.


----------



## Zergoras (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



RapToX schrieb:


> super, ich hab zwar einen key, aber werde es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht spielen können
> naja, mal gucken, wem ich mit dem key ne freude machen kann


 
Evlt. mir.  Du bist doch der Liebste und Beste hier.


----------



## RapToX (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

ich werd erstmal im bekanntenkreis rumfragen, ob jemand interesse hat 
ansonsten werd ich mich hier schon nochmal melden


----------



## Jagiełło (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Ach, Risen ist doch Kinderkacke...


----------



## max00 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Hab nochmal nachgeschaut und meine E-Mail Adresse hat gepasst


----------



## Adam West (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



			
				Jagiełło;3954204 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, Risen ist doch Kinderkacke...


 
Wie das?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Auch wenn man dazu neigt, Skyrim mit Risen 2 zu vergleichen ist und bleibt es unsinnig...ich mach's aber trotzdem 

Skyrim ist ausgelegt für über 100 Std, aber fragt euch doch mal, womit man die 100 Std verbringt...mit der Hauptstory schon mal nicht, sondern eher mit den Questreihen der Fraktionen und zahlreichen kleineren 08/15 Quests, die irgendwann nur noch langweilen, weil man ständig den Laufburschen für irgendwelche NPC-Deppen spielen darf 

Außerdem bietet Skyrim keine echte und intensive Atmosphäre - dafür hat man einfach zu viel Handlungsfreiheiten - was viele natürlich als positiven Punkt sehen. Ich eher negativ, weil eben zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine dichte Atmosphäre aufkommt, die mich bedingungslos an den Bildschirm fesseln könnte.

Alleine die NPCs sind in Skyrim alle absolut belanglos und gähnend langweilig. Die Dungeons spielen sich teilweise viel zu zäh weil man sich ständig durch die immer gleichen und völlig langweiligen Gegner metzelt. "Weniger" wäre in Skyrim ganz oft "mehr" gewesen  

Risen 2 wird garantiert das eigenständigere, intensivere, liebevollere und harmonischere RPG werden - und DIESE Dinge zählen für mich alle mal mehr als eine 89.391 qm große Welt, 51.497 NPCs und 38.529 Höhlen und Dungeons. 
Allein die Grafik sagt mir bei Risen 2 mehr zu. Die Gegner sind viel phantasievoller, die NPCs werden garantiert interessanter sein...ich freue mich schon ganz dolle 

Allerdings bleibt ein gaaaaaanz großer Wermutstropfen: Kai Rosenkrantz komponiert für Risen 2 nicht mehr die Musik !


----------



## Drapenot (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Allerdings bleibt ein gaaaaaanz großer Wermutstropfen: Kai Rosenkrantz komponiert für Risen 2 nicht mehr die Musik !



Kai hat schon in Risen 1 nur noch ganz wenig mit gearbeitet!
Daher mach ich mir keine so große Sorgen um die Musik.
Ist zwar schade, aber werden die schon hinbekommen!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



Drapenot schrieb:


> Kai hat schon in Risen 1 nur noch ganz wenig mit gearbeitet!
> ...


 
 

Sämstliche In-Game Musikstücke hat KaiRo komponiert. In jedem Stück, egal ob Vulkanfestung, Banditenlager oder Hafenstadt kann man genau seinen Stil heraushören, denn der ist einfach unverwechselbar 

Außerdem verwendet er für die Risen-Musik häufig solche Sounds, die man auch in Gothic 2 & dNdR hören kann.


----------



## Drapenot (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Ich weiß nicht mehr wo die news ist. Hab sie jetzt spontan nicht mehr gefunden.
Es war die News wo gesagt wurde das Kai die bande verlässt und an Risen 2 nicht mehr mitarbeitet.
Ja er hat an Risen 1 noch mit gearbeitet aber nicht mehr nur alleine.
Ich nehme an das sein Nachfolger schon einiges seiner Arbeit erledigt hat.

Falls ich docgh nochmal über die news stolper post ich sie hier^^


----------



## Homerclon (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

*Hinweis:*
Man kann die Beta seit Heute Vorausladen.
Wer sich für die Beta angemeldet hat (Link siehe EP), sollte heute Nachmittag seinen persönlichen Risen2-Beta-Code für Steam in einer eMail erhalten haben.


----------



## Drapenot (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Jap hab meinen auch bekommen


----------



## alm0st (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Ist sogar schon spielbar  Hab grad mal 10 Minuten reingeschaut ^^


----------



## Homerclon (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Hatte Schwierigkeiten mit dem Download.
Steam hat den DL immer wieder grundlos (jedenfalls gab es keine Meldung) pausiert. (Nein, ich hab kein Spiel gestartet. Das ist ein frischer Account, allein wegen der Beta Steam zugelegt. Was nach dem ende der Beta auch wieder von der Platte verschwinden wird.)
Hoffentlich lädt es nun durch. Aber Steam ist dadurch nicht in meiner Gunst gestiegen.


----------



## Drapenot (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

So bin duch mit der Beta nach ungefähr 6 Stunden.
Handelt sich aber so wie ich das gesehen hab um genau das selbe was man auf der Gamescom spielen konnte...
Morgen kommt dann der 2. Anlauf dran^^


----------



## Homerclon (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Warum dann dieser Aufwand von DS, mit der Klausel?
Dann wäre es ja bereits bekannt, und wäre wohl eher eine Beta-Demo. (6 Std. Spielzeit wäre für ein Rollenspiel sehr arm.)
Ja, mit der Vollversion hab ich nicht gerechnet, aber zumindest einem Großteil. Angenommen es hat wieder 6 Kapitel, das dann 4 oder 5 Kapitel spielbar sind.

(Bin noch immer am laden, sch*** lahme Inet-Verbindung. Aber immerhin pausiert der DL nicht mehr eigenständig. )


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Ich habe gerade bei Steam einen Account erstellt.

Wo finde ich die Beta von Risen 2?


----------



## Drapenot (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Ja ganz genau weiß ich es nicht.
Ich glaub der Anfang war nicht dabei.
Ansonsten war das auf der Gamescom vieleicht ne Alpha und jetzt sind neuere Inhalte drin.
Aber die erste Insel hätte schon frei begehbar sein können.

@Lios Nudin:
den beta key bekommst du wenn du die CE von Risen 1 hast


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Schon klar, nur wo finde ich bei Steam die Beta zum Downloaden???


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Ist sogar schon spielbar  Hab grad mal 10 Minuten reingeschaut ^^


 

Also bei mir geht da noch nichts. Wen ich auf Spiel starten klicke erscheint kurz das Logo, der Bildschirm wird schwarz und ich lande wieder auf dem Desktop.


----------



## sfc (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



Drapenot schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mehr wo die news ist. Hab sie jetzt spontan nicht mehr gefunden.
> Es war die News wo gesagt wurde das Kai die bande verlässt und an Risen 2 nicht mehr mitarbeitet.
> Ja er hat an Risen 1 noch mit gearbeitet aber nicht mehr nur alleine.
> Ich nehme an das sein Nachfolger schon einiges seiner Arbeit erledigt hat.
> ...


 
Es gab mal ne USer-News dazu. Ka, ob du die meinst.: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/141447-risen-2-mit-neuem-komponisten.html


----------



## Drapenot (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Schon klar, nur wo finde ich bei Steam die Beta zum Downloaden???


 

links unten
"Spiel hinzufügen"
und dann auf
"ein produckt bei steam aktiviern"

da den key eingeben wo du von deep silver bekommen hast


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht da noch nichts. Wen ich auf Spiel starten klicke erscheint kurz das Logo, der Bildschirm wird schwarz und ich lande wieder auf dem Desktop.



Kannst du mir den Link zur Beta geben

Edit: @ Drapenot: Danke, der Download läuft. Jetzt heißt es ~10h warten, bis die Dateien auf dem Rechner komplett angekommen sind.


----------



## Drapenot (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



sfc schrieb:


> Es gab mal ne USer-News dazu. Ka, ob du die meinst.: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/141447-risen-2-mit-neuem-komponisten.html



Ah ja das könnte hinkommen
okay hab ich wohl bischen falsch aufgenommen.

Aber muss sagen bis jetzt ist der sound eigentlich okay
an Kairo kommt es aber wirklich nicht ran^^


----------



## Homerclon (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht da noch nichts. Wen ich auf Spiel starten klicke erscheint kurz das Logo, der Bildschirm wird schwarz und ich lande wieder auf dem Desktop.


 Im DS-Forum gab es zu diesem Problem auch einen Thread. Genauso auch die Bestätigung das bereits einige am spielen sind. Also Freigeschaltet scheint es zu sein.
Antwort der dortigen Mods: Bei Fragen und Problemen zur Beta eine eMail an betatest@deepsilver.com senden. Zudem wurde nochmal an die Verschwiegenheitsklausel erinnert, die ihr unterzeichnet habt!
Auch bekam man die Info, das man am Ende der Beta ein Formular zugeschickt bekommt, bei dem man um Feedback gebeten wird. Damit man dieses gesammelt bekommt.


----------



## Drapenot (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*

Ah okay das bekommt man also erst am ende
wäre mir jetzt schon lieber. Aber dann mach ich mir eben Notizen


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Im DS-Forum gab es zu diesem Problem auch einen Thread. Genauso auch die Bestätigung das bereits einige am spielen sind. Also Freigeschaltet scheint es zu sein.
> Antwort der dortigen Mods: Bei Fragen und Problemen zur Beta eine eMail an betatest@deepsilver.com senden. Zudem wurde nochmal an die Verschwiegenheitsklausel erinnert, die ihr unterzeichnet habt!
> Auch bekam man die Info, das man am Ende der Beta ein Formular zugeschickt bekommt, bei dem man um Feedback gebeten wird. Damit man dieses gesammelt bekommt.


 
Naja, hab jetzt mal an die e-Mailadresse geschrieben und hoffe das die schnellstmöglich antworten und mit einer Lösung dienen können.
Alles was man so machen kann, bzw was mir eingefallen ist hab ich ausprobiert ohne das es geholfen hat.


----------



## utakata (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Skyrim hat optisch die Krone auf? Seid ihr alle blind oder wie?
> 
> Aber zurück zum Thema, wer hat keine Lust und keine Zeit und möchte mir seinen Code geben?


 Könnte dir höchstens meinem Steam-Zugang geben, dann könntest dich bissl umschauen, habs ja schon angespielt.^^


----------



## utakata (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Beta angekündigt!*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht da noch nichts. Wen ich auf Spiel starten klicke erscheint kurz das Logo, der Bildschirm wird schwarz und ich lande wieder auf dem Desktop.


 Konntest das Problem beheben? Ich hatte das selbe Problem ich musste die Soundausgabe von 7.1 auf 5.1 runter schrauben.
Habe gehört, dass es Sound-Technisch viele Bugs gäbe, welche dazu führen kann, dass das Spiel nicht ordnungsgemäss startet.


----------

